#ubuntu-tour 2011-04-18
<MadnessRed> hi all
<Muscovy> Hello.
#ubuntu-tour 2011-04-19
<MadnessRed> just commited an update to the branch for the user interface category, opinions?
<Muscovy> Pulling.
<MadnessRed> what do you think?
<Muscovy> You switched it back to the old UI for tours, right?
<Muscovy> Sorry, gotta run.
<MadnessRed> ?
<Omega> I missed everyone :<
* Omega changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | Meeting this Saturday? | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download
#ubuntu-tour 2011-04-22
<Muscovy> Hey all.
<Muscovy> Now that it's a long weekend, I'll try and get some stuff done. :D
#ubuntu-tour 2011-04-23
<Omega> Muscovy: Hey!
<Muscovy> Hello.
<Omega> I have a long weekend too!
<Muscovy> :D
<Omega> Let's start working today?
<Muscovy> I just pulled the alpha branch and took a look at some of the stuff MadnessRed did.
<Omega> Will do the same
<Omega> Haha, I just tried using git pull in the bzr branch :P
<Omega> Which failed and I deleted the directories, afterwards realizing that they were brz branches.
<Omega> Oh well, I'm branching anew again :P
